# i want to convert fw to sw...boy i am lost...



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

i have tried to do some reading and i have no idead what you sw people re talking about.. i have read most of the stickys and i am starting to get an idea. i have a 90gal corner tank. i have rena filter canister system. i have compact lighting down moon lights etc. i have a ton of fw gravel guessing i have to get rid of that...also along with the water.. i will use tap water to refill (sorry but thats alot of water at walmart...) it is going to be mainly a fish tank.. might add coral and other stuff later. just tell me just simply what i need to get off hand so i can ge up to around 10 fish in it.*not at once!* just this this and this get that and that and wala! sw tank! lol thanks again!


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

You can have gravel in a sw tank, depends what you like. You can leave the water in or change it out, either or. You need marine salt, a hydrometer or fractometer. Get the water to about 1.021-1.025. You can raise the level slow and let the bacteria adjust, OR you can raise the level all at once and re-cycle the tank. Also, what kind of fish do you plan on keeping?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

1- synthetic seasalt mix
2- a hydrometer or refractometer to measure the saltiness
3- a test kit set that's made for saltwater
4- some sand, preferably oolitic aragonite sand, about 150 lbs of it ( lots of fish like to dig )
5- another filter to add to the one you have
6- Some Seachem Stability or one of the other really GOOD bacteria products

That should get you going, and going in the right direction for any future plans.


----------



## geaux xman (Jan 24, 2010)

you need a 30gal sump/refugium 

just dont ask me how to set one up. if i did, i would have me a SW aquarium now too.


----------



## soada101 (Jan 8, 2009)

well thanks for the responses but i just now seen the post(not popping up in user control panel) but i decided to keep it fresh... i cant afford the live rock! i am gonna wait until i move into a house a get a 150g maybe 220 and im gonna build it slowly and surely! cause i was gonna get on a bigger tank anyways but when i do it i wont have to transger all the saltwater stuff! thanks again for the responses!


----------

